# Teichanlage Gagamel



## gagamel (26. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,ich habe einen Schwimmteich gebaut mit Naturagart und wollte Euch mal zeigen wie das bei mir aussieht Das zweite Bild zeigt das Reinigungsprinzip den Saugsammler genannt.Über ein Unterdruck System wird der Schwimmteich an drei Stellen abgesaugt.Die Pflanzen im Filterteich  waren nach dem einpflanzen,sind heute groß. Grüsse Gagamel


----------



## DaniJeep (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo!
Da habt ihr Euch eine schöne Oase angelegt. Habt ihr da Sand als Bodengrund?
LG Dani


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo gagamel,

das schaut ja recht erholsam aus. 

Wie groß ist denn dein Schwimmbereich und im Vergleich dazu dein Regenerationsbereich?
Wieviele Pflanzen-arten- hast du eingesetzt?

Das Datum stimmt sicher nicht von deiner Cam (Neuseeländer), im Januar alles grün?


----------



## Vechtaraner (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo
Respekt!Da kann man sich bestimmt gu erholen.
Für einen Schwimmteich ist er mir jedoch zu steril,schaut eher wie ein Pool aus.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## johsi (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo Gagamel,

interessant wie ihr das Naturagartprinzip interpretiert habt - saubere Arbeit. Mir gefällt aber die "natürliche" Randeinfassung besser.

vg Johannes


----------



## gagamel (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*



DaniJeep schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da habt ihr Euch eine schöne Oase angelegt. Habt ihr da Sand als Bodengrund?
> LG Dani



Im Filterteich ist auf der Verbundmatte Kabelsand.Im Schwimmteich nicht.


----------



## spike.44 (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo Gagamel,

gratuliere zum Schwimmteich. Bin im Moment noch in der Planungsphase und leider noch nicht so weit wie du. Gefällt mir recht gut. Möchte meinen Teich zwar etwas verspielter gestalten, aber das ist ja wie so Vieles Geschmacksache.
Hat bei dir mit NG alles gut geklappt? Habe auch vor mit diesem Anbieter zu bauen. Würdest du etwas anders machen? Der Regenerationsbereich wirkt auf dem Bild nicht sonderlich groß. Hast du noch einen Filter eingebaut? Hast du die Folie mit mit Mörtel geschützt?

Viele Fragen. Vielleicht hast du Lust zu antworten.

Gruß Spike (Jürgen)


----------



## moritze (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*

Hallo Gagamel,
Respekt zum  angelegten Teich, sieht sehr gut aus.
Was habt ihr als Bodengrund im Schwimmteich, Verbundmatte mit Mörtelfarbe? Wenn ja welche Farbe ist das? 
Gruß Moritze


----------



## gagamel (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichanlage Gagamel*



spike.44 schrieb:


> Hallo Gagamel,
> 
> gratuliere zum Schwimmteich. Bin im Moment noch in der Planungsphase und leider noch nicht so weit wie du. Gefällt mir recht gut. Möchte meinen Teich zwar etwas verspielter gestalten, aber das ist ja wie so Vieles Geschmacksache.
> Hat bei dir mit NG alles gut geklappt? Habe auch vor mit diesem Anbieter zu bauen. Würdest du etwas anders machen? Der Regenerationsbereich wirkt auf dem Bild nicht sonderlich groß. Hast du noch einen Filter eingebaut? Hast du die Folie mit mit Mörtel geschützt?
> ...



Also NG kann ich nur empfehlen auch weil man selber viel gestalten kann und so einzigartiges schafft.Vor der Quelle ist noch ein NG Filter dran.Das einzige was nicht von NG ist,ist die Lösung auf Wasserspiegelhöhe noch mal eine zweite Folie einzukleben,NG macht das mit Ufermatte,gefiel mir aber nicht so richtig.Priorität war für mich aus dem Platz möglichst viel Schwimmstrecke rauszuholen zweitens eine baulich stabile Anlage begehbarkeit,vandalismus etc.und drittens naturnah gestalten.Der Filtergraben ist ca.7x2,8m lang .Den Überlauf habe ich mit einem KG Rohr gemacht .Werde ich mächstes Jahr wohl ändern und einen offenen Überlauf machen.Der Mörtel für die Verbundmatte habe ich mit Kabelsand( Kalksand) gemacht sieht dann aus wie Kalksandstein auch ohne Farbe.Ansonsten ist die Größe ok,11 m Schwimmstrecke sind vernünftig unter 10Meter würde ich aber auch nicht bauen.Schöne Grüsse vom Bodensee.


----------

